# Blackberry 9700 Address Book & Bluetooth



## zlee1 (Apr 22, 2008)

2008 E70, 3.0 with Nav.
BB 9700 (Bold 2) v5.0.0.405

I was using a BB 8300 v4.5 with no problems at all. In my market AT&T offered the new BB 9700 for $150 with a $100 rebate, so I went for it.
I now have address book integration problems. The phone syncs without issue. It receives calls, mutes the radio and makes calls. It even transfers between handset and bluetooth and vice versa.
On the phone, under Bluetooth-->Options. I have it set to send only my contacts attached to a "BMW" category only, because I have a about 700 contacts and the the voice recognition would not have a prayer of getting it right. This configuration worked fine since I got the car. Now, with the new 9700, the behavior is sporadic. About 80% of the time - it does not transfer the address book at all. Then some of the time, it transfers all 700 contacts and some of the time only my BMW category. Every time I disconnect the bluetooth, it does something else.
Does anyone know solution?
Is there a BMW bluetooth software upgrade?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Blue55 (May 8, 2009)

I am having the exact same problem with my 9700 in my 2009 135i with iDrive. It has been working fine for weeks, but now it refuses to read my 900+ contacts.


----------



## zlee1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is the reply I posted on another board, I hope it helps:
So, I figured out the problem. On the 9700 I activated password protection, and I also activated Encryption. Once I shut encryption off, all the proper contacts transferred to my E70. Only the ones in my BMW category transferred.

apetrov1x5
I posted this about 2 years ago, if you search, I sure you will find it. I will summarize for you:

On the PC, in Outlook, Create a new category. It does not matter what you call it. I called mine BMW. Attach only the contacts you need in the car to this category. Don't go crazy, the less contacts you have, the better the voice recognition works. Sync the BB to Outlook.

On the phone Connections-->Bluetooth Options

Find your previously paired BMW and highlight it.
Hit the Blackberry button (the one to the left of the trackball [trackpad], to the right of the green button)
Select Options
Next to Contacts Transfer select Selected Categories Only
a new line will appear underneath. It will say Contacts.
Bring the curser to that line and press the blackberry button. Select Categories.
Check in your car category and save as you exit.
Restart the car and give it a little time. Only the car contacts should appear.

A few notes
This all works in newer BMWs. The phone will send all the phone fields, to the selected contact, for the selected category. They does not work in my my father's E53, with combo BT and Assist card. There, I had to make separate list of car contacts, only one phone per contact, with a short description. I used first name, last name and work1. You must be consistent. The obvious disadvantage is that the address book on the phone itself, has duplicates. I would recommend putting (BMW) in the last name field, this helps with the confusion.

I use Blackberry desktop for Mac, because once you own a Mac, you'll never buy a PC again. Anyway, Blackberry Categories are not recognized by Mac Address book. Apple uses Groups to work with the iPhone. There is no relationship between Categories and Groups. This all means: after you sync the BB to the Mac, you will have to manually attach your car contacts to the car category, ON THE PHONE ITSELF. It's a pain in the a$$. The good news is that even after you sync again, the phone retains the categories. So you only have to do it once.

I had the opportunity to play with the iPhone, before I returned it after 10 days. On the iPhone too, you may send only the contacts attached to your car Group. This may be managed on the Mac, in Mac Address Book. It worked very well on my x5 and my 7er.

For a very brief time, I used The Missing Link with MS Entourage. This POS software did whatever it wanted, put stuff in strange places, deleted data on its own, and the whole point of buying a Mac, is not having to deal with Microsoft. I would recommend a ban on both The Missing Link and Entourage. However, If you must use it, I can confirm that the Category field does exist and it will sync with the BB and it will upload to the BMW.

So much for brevity.

If you have any questions, please post, I'll try to help you.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## E92Vancouver (Jan 7, 2010)

zlee1 said:


> 2008 E70, 3.0 with Nav.
> BB 9700 (Bold 2) v5.0.0.405
> 
> I was using a BB 8300 v4.5 with no problems at all. In my market AT&T offered the new BB 9700 for $150 with a $100 rebate, so I went for it.
> ...


I too have a 9700 and an E92 with the TCU. Sometimes I get contacts into the Bimmer Address book, sometimes I don't. Ugghh!!!!!!


----------



## E92Vancouver (Jan 7, 2010)

zlee1 said:


> On the PC, in Outlook, Create a new category. It does not matter what you call it. I called mine BMW. Attach only the contacts you need in the car to this category. Don't go crazy, the less contacts you have, the better the voice recognition works. Sync the BB to Outlook.
> 
> On the phone Connections-->Bluetooth Options
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Just used this technique!! All is good!!!!


----------



## Hersh (Feb 26, 2010)

When I try to invoke the voice recognition, it says that only one conctact has been stored, although it shows all contacts on my Blackberry Pearl flip 8220. I can dial by finding someone manually and pressing their phone number, but the voice recognition doesn't seem to acknowledge all the onctacts.


----------



## cfulmino (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone know if a snap in adapter is available for the 9700 yet?


----------

